# Help! My Brother in law is stuck in Dubai and I dont know how to get him out :/



## abey (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi

Bit random but my young brother in law relocated to Dubai for work from Nepal., he has since lost his job and the company he works for wont release his passport to him or cancel his visa so he can go home.

They have told him that he needs to buy himself out as it were (at a cost of well over £1000) and we just dont have the money to do that!!

Is there anything anyone can suggest please? 

Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

He needs to go to the Ministry of Labour and file a case, they are the only ones who can help

Ministry of Labour

Has he done that already?


----------



## abey (Aug 22, 2013)

hes been to embassy., but no joy. will speak to him again. thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

abey said:


> hes been to embassy., but no joy. will speak to him again. thanks


The Embassy is not likely to get involved at this stage.

MOL will do though. You don't mention what is the reason why he lost his job, but in any case, the MOL will intervene to get his visa cancelled, his passport back, and hopefully any moneys owed to him if that's the case. This is a free service, it won't cost him anything.


----------



## abey (Aug 22, 2013)

Not really clear on what's happened regarding job but all I know is he has been left with no money, no passport and no means getting home. I can fund a flight but the rest.... I don't know. It's very hard as struggling with more than one language barrier here. Absolutely any suggestions would be welcomed the family back in nepal are so desperate for news and as I'm in uk just now time differences aren't helping!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

it is illegal for a company to hold his passport.
The Ministry of Labour will assist in getting it returned.


----------



## abey (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone just heard passport been returned and we can get him home now


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

a company in dubai withholding their employees passport will get them into trouble . good that your bro can go home now


----------

